
Ask HN: Remain in India or Look for a Job in Another Country? - kkcorps
Considering people are getting paid a lot these days in India and the work is gratifying (at least in emerging startups), does it make sense to move to a different country such as the UK or the USA?
I can only think of upgraded quality of life for one reason.
======
thiago_fm
Quality of life, new challenges, the chance to experience living in a new
country, different culture, safety, health, education... There are so many
things which could make one move to another country.

Moving solely for economic reasons isn't that interesting. India is going to
grow A LOT for decades to come and there are definitely a lot of potential
there. If you are in a field like tech you can benefit much more if you go in
the entrepreneurial route by staying in India.

You should work to live, not live to work.

~~~
BossingAround
> You should work to live, not live to work.

And that's exactly why you'd move for solely economic reasons. So that you get
more money to live when not working.

